# Smoked Weed Once



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

Alright,
so I'm *OF A CERTAIN AGE* and I plan on obtaining an Option 40 contract as soon as I graduate, hopefully this December. However, in March of this year, I was at a party and this dude broke out a blunt. I had never smoked before and these girls (not blaming my mistake on them btw) were like "Whaaat?? You've never smoked before??? You're gonna get cross-faded tonight!" or something like that lmao. Anyways, I took about 3 or 4 puffs of it that night, didn't really feel any different (well, different from the effects of about 10 Michelob's). Haven't smoked since, and I don't plan on doing it ever again in the future.

So, my questions are: 
Will the fact that I experimented with Marijuana one time cause me to have to have a Drug Waiver to enlist?
If I do have to have a drug waiver, will I be automatically disqualified from being able to obtain an Option 40 contract?
Even if I can obtain an Option 40, would I be disqualified from obtaining any kind of clearance because I have a Drug Waiver?
If I can't obtain an Option 40, would I be able to obtain an Option 4 contract?
Should I try to lie to my recruiter about having ever smoked weed and just pray that it doesn't come back and bite me in the ass one day?

Also, this is kind of a dumb one but:
Is it considered smoking only once if I smoked when it was passed around to me multiple times in that session, or is it considered smoking only once if I ever only took one puff of the blunt?


Thanks y'all,
*Mr. Brightside*


----------



## Marine0311 (May 14, 2018)

I am not a Ranger however just be honest with your recruiter and during any background investigation.


----------



## Topkick (May 14, 2018)

Do you think you should lie about it?


----------



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Do you think you should lie about it?


Do you think I think I should lie about it?


----------



## Box (May 14, 2018)

Did you inhale?   William Jefferson Clinton smoked weed but he didn't inhale - as a result he became president.
If folks can smoke weed and snort cocaine and even park a car at the bottom of a lake while the passenger is still in it and STILL become presidents and senators, then you should be able to join the Army without too much fanfare..
...hell, Marion Barry smoked crack, went to prison, and then got elected mayor of DC.
...JFK smoked weed and threw back pain killers like they were Skittles
...'Dubya didn't do a lot of cocaine, but he admitted that he liked the way it smells
...Obama smoked so much of the sticky icky while hanging out with the "Choom Gang" that he even gave a shout out to his dealer in his yearbook


Soooooo.... a *WHIPPER SNAPPER* that bent to peer pressure because of some chicks at a party still has a pretty bright future as long as you remember three things:
1) Don't lie about what you did
2) Don't do it again
3) Green Berets are better than SEALs - sometimes.  Sometimes they aren't.

The Armed Forces are much better off with someone that made a mistake and learned from it than they are with a Boy Scout that doesn't know right from wrong.


----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2018)

77K10 said:


> Do you think I think I should lie about it?



I'm not sure as to why I don't really like your post, but I don't....

As to your issue...tell the truth and you will never be sorry for doing it. If you were to lie, it would always be in the background and cause undue stress that could raise its head every now and then.


----------



## DozerB (May 14, 2018)

Box said:


> Did you inhale?   William Jefferson Clinton smoked weed but he didn't inhale - as a result he became president.
> If WJC can smoke weed and be president, you can join the Army.
> ...hell, Marion Barry smoked crack, went to prison, and then got elected mayor of DC.
> 
> ...



BOY Scout? There's no room for hate and bigotry on this thread.


----------



## Topkick (May 14, 2018)

No, integrity is everything to me and probably to most members here. Tell the truth, and things usually work out for the best. The Army is full of young people who smoked and joked at least once. No promises but there are waivers.


----------



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

Topkick said:


> No, integrity is everything to me and probably to most members here. Tell the truth, and things usually work out for the best. The Army is full of young people who smoked and joked at least once. No promises but there are waivers.


Yes I know that, but I want to know If a waiver will prevent me from getting an Option 40


----------



## Box (May 14, 2018)

DozerB said:


> BOY Scout? There's no room for hate and bigotry on this thread.



You are correct and I apologize for the oversight; I hope I can be forgiven for assuming gender roles.

The Armed Forces are much better off with someone that made a mistake and learned from it than they are with a *Scout *that doesn't know right from wrong.


That being said:
Waivers are all over the military - if your recruiter tells you otherwise, wait him out.  Stop worrying about waivers and tell the recruiter what you want to do - then if he tries to talk you into taking a job turning wrenches or making breakfast as a way to get into the Army, tell him "thank you" and that you have reconsidered.   Then go find another recruiter and shop around for the best deal.  

But if you lie - at some point in the near future you WILL find yourself being investigated for a security clearance - if you are caught lying about drug use on a security clearance it will cost you dearly. 

,


----------



## 757 (May 14, 2018)

77K10 said:


> Yes I know that, but I want to know If a waiver will prevent me from getting an Option 40



For the record I am not sure if this is an either or situation; however, if you could only leave your recruiters office with one of these: your 11x option 40 or your integrity, what would you choose?


----------



## Gunz (May 14, 2018)

77K10 said:


> ...Should I try to lie to my recruiter about having ever smoked weed...
> 
> _Is it considered smoking only once if I smoked when it was passed around to me multiple times in that session, or is it considered smoking only once if I ever only took one puff of the blunt?_



You lie and it will come back and haunt you if you ever have to get a clearance.

You smoked it. Just be freaking honest. Nobody cares if you did it once or smoked it upside down or had a gun to your head. Your playing with semantics here.


----------



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

Right, so a lot of comments about the "Should I lie about it" question, but what I was really looking for are answers about the Option 40 questions. Thanks.


----------



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

77K10 said:


> Right, so a lot of comments about the "Should I lie about it" question, but what I was really looking for are answers about the Option 40 questions. Thanks.


Let me rephrase "but what would be really helpful"


----------



## Gunz (May 14, 2018)

Read this. Not Option 40 specific, but you have to get into the Army first.

Army now forgiving of past marijuana use to attract recruits


----------



## User1234A (May 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Army now forgiving of past marijuana use to attract recruits


Yes, I've read those articles. I'm not concerned about being disqualified from being able to enlist at all. I'm concerned about being disqualified from an Option 40 because of a drug waiver. That's why I posted in the Ranger forums instead of the general military ones.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 14, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I'm not sure as to why I don't really like your post, but I don't....
> 
> As to your issue...tell the truth and you will never be sorry for doing it. If you were to lie, it would always be in the background and cause undue stress that could raise its head every now and then.



Agree with this whole post...especially because if the OP had completed any type of search he would have found numerous similar threads.

To sum up what's been said:
- Don't lie.

- Locked -


----------



## CDG (May 14, 2018)

You have some issues you need to resolve before you try and enlist. Do you think it makes you cool to lie, or that it proves how bad you want it? It does neither. Grow up.


----------

